# On hold music sucks



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Cutter on hold music sucks.  You need something peppier.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> *Cutter on hold music sucks.  You need something peppier.  *


C'mon, Bud, don't you like Christmas music??


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

I used to... until I got a part-time seasonal job at Restoration Hardware. There's only so much White Christmas you can tolerate.


----------

